# Wife Needs a Matricula Electoral



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, we’re getting closer to our goal of making our retiree escape to Mexico!! However, there are several topics where we could use your sage advice. I’ll make separate threads for each function in order to make each an individual discussion.

With school finally out for the summer, we plan to make a trip over to the Mexican Consulate in Little Rock to start our preparations for moving to Mexico. In the past, dealing with the consulate has been an exercise in frustration; they were rude, pushy & short-tempered – especially with their own citizens. Even with us, their behavior was not much better. On our way out, while an employee was trying to help us with answers & information, imagine our surprise when his supervisor proceeded to scold him, in front of us - for helping us out!!

Anyway, I’ve called & emailed several times over the past 5 or 6 weeks without any answers, help or reciprocation from them. The receptionist always takes my name, address, phone number & the reason for my call; then dutifully promises that I will be contacted promptly. Hasn’t happened yet, and I no longer have any expectation of it. So here we are, planning a trip to go deal with them in person with the hope, at least, of being able to accomplish our purposes in only two trips. One trip, to get information & forms; the second, to return the forms & continue the processes.

I could really use your help to know what more to expect in the way of requirements, forms, supporting documents & documentation we will need to take with us as part of the following process:

*Wife needs a matícula electoral:*
•	upon renouncing her Mexican citizenship, my wife put her home & property in the name of her mother in order to keep it and to facilitate payment of taxes, utilities, upgrades, prediales, etc.
•	her mother died intestate 3 years ago, whereby the title & escrituras became invalid and subject to contest
•	brothers & sisters are in agreement that the property belongs to my wife – no conflicts, there
•	we were advised that she will need a “matricula electoral” in order to file a claim to the property & to put it back into her name, with the approval of her bothers & sisters (renouncing any personal legal claim as part of the petition)

Thanks for your help, links & information!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Howler said:


> Okay, we’re getting closer to our goal of making our retiree escape to Mexico!! However, there are several topics where we could use your sage advice. I’ll make separate threads for each function in order to make each an individual discussion.
> 
> With school finally out for the summer, we plan to make a trip over to the Mexican Consulate in Little Rock to start our preparations for moving to Mexico. In the past, dealing with the consulate has been an exercise in frustration; they were rude, pushy & short-tempered – especially with their own citizens. Even with us, their behavior was not much better. On our way out, while an employee was trying to help us with answers & information, imagine our surprise when his supervisor proceeded to scold him, in front of us - for helping us out!!
> 
> ...


Back in 1980´s when a Mexican National became a US Naturalized citizen and swore the oath which included renowncing their Mexican Citizenship all they had to do was go to a Mexican Consulate and fill out a form to regain it for a small fee. They did away with this requirement in the late 80s or early 90s and automatically even if they swore the oath decades before Mexico recocongnizes all Mexican Nationals as Citizens of Mexico,

If she has a birth certificate she can apply for an IFE card or passport.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think the IFE is now an INE, but it is the national voter ID card.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, both AlanMexicali & RVGRINGO!! She has all of her birth & identifying documents from Mexico. I even found out (a hour ago) that she still has her expired/cancelled Mexican passport. It sounds like this should be about the easiest task to complete for us.

Thanks again to the both of you! I hope I can be as much help to you & others as I gather more time here on the forum. I'm really getting more excited now that our goal is becoming more realistic for us - like seeing the light get bigger at the end of the long tunnel!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

La Luz? ¡Podria ser un tren!


----------

